# Verbraucherzentrale Berlin:  Internetkäufe: Beschwerdestelle



## Captain Picard (3 August 2006)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=457


> Verbraucherzentrale ruft dazu auf, ihr wettbewerbswidriges Verhalten von Internet-Anbietern mitzuteilen
> Dazu wurde eine neue Beschwerdestelle im Netz eingerichtet


----------

